
Ask HN: Socks designed for Entrepreneurs – Your feedback please - pmehta123
Hello everyone,<p>I am a Data Scientist turned into a startup founder.<p>Whenever I saw men wearing colorful socks, I always thought - what a great way to silently flash your personality!<p>From last 5 months, I have been so caught up with this idea that I started socksbakery.com. We make premium quality designer socks for men.<p>And, we have just launched our first edition, The Startup Edition especially made for entrepreneurs and people who aspire to change the world. We’ve come up with 4 designs in this edition - Steve Jobs, Elon Musk, Cryptocurrency and Silicon Valley socks.<p>Since there are many tech enthusiasts and, may be, some socks addicts here, I wanted to share this with you all. Will be great if you can spare a minute and provide feedback on how did you like them :)
======
greenyoda
1\. Using Steve Jobs' or Elon Musk's name or likeness without their permission
will probably get you some attention from their lawyers (Jobs may be dead, but
his estate has lawyers).

2\. I'm guessing that socks that can't be dried in a dryer would not be very
popular among men, especially busy entrepreneurs who don't want to spend extra
time dealing with their laundry.

~~~
pmehta123
These socks can be dried in a dryer. The designs on it are weaved instead of
printing and the material used is premium quality combed cotton. So don't
worry, they will remain as it is after every wash :)

~~~
greenyoda
Then why does the web site say:

Product Care

 _Avoid putting socks in dryer_

Machine Wash in 40 °C / 104 °F

Do Not Bleach, Do Not Tumble Dry

[https://socksbakery.com/description/2](https://socksbakery.com/description/2)

~~~
pmehta123
That is a general precaution given with socks. All socks will last longer if
you keep them out of the dryer. And, this is true for many other materials
like denim, Cashmere, bathing suits, tights etc.

Also, haven't you heard about the phenomenon of dryers eating up socks? ;)

------
Cypher
do you have plain white?

~~~
pmehta123
We do not have white socks.

P.S - We want to add some color in men's wardrobe. Give colorful socks a try.
You will enjoy wearing them :)

~~~
bufferoverflow
You just failed at business. The person just told you exactly what they
wanted, and you told them no.

~~~
Someone
In this case, the business owner seems to think they do not want to or cannot
compete in the “white socks” market. There’s nothing wrong with that.

It’s better to focus on one’s strengths.

Did Steve Jobs fail at business when he said “no” to people wanting to buy
Newtons?

